
Herbal, dietary supplements cause one-fifth of liver injuries - walterbell
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-10-herbal-dietary-supplements-one-fifth-hepatotoxicity.html?utm_content=bufferf683a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
berberous
Can anyone with access to the article see how much the 20% reduces to when you
ignore anabolic steroids? Those aren't really herbal supplements, as most
people think of them.

~~~
e2e8
About one-third of the injuries were due to anabolic steroids.

------
6stringmerc
Hard to take an article seriously when they conflate "anabolic steroids" with
"supplements" in such a casual fashion. Like, really, it's incredibly poor
word choice.

How do I know? Because I've taken plenty of legal-at-the-time testosterone
precursors, aka prohormones. If that's what the article is trying to talk
about, they did a terrible job. Anabolic steroids are illegal in the US for
recreational purposes, err, without a prescription.

------
bdavisx
Without more details this "information" is worthless. Are people taking too
much on purpose, out of ignorance; are they taking the recommended dosage and
getting liver damage; what percentage of damage is caused by what supplements,
etc.

~~~
splawn
this comment sums up what is wrong with the unregulated supplement industry...
"recommended dosage" of what? You can sweep the dust off your floor put it in
a pill and sell it as an "immunity booster".

~~~
splawn
Here is what my comment is based on. (I should have included this with my
comment... I deserved the downvotes for not)

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/when-it-comes-
to-s...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/when-it-comes-to-
supplements-whats-really-in-the-bottle/)

------
splawn
How did this get past all the safety testing? Oh wait.. thats right.. It says
"supplements" which means its not regulated so that testing is required. Enjoy
the liver injuries!

~~~
whamlastxmas
Maybe we should promote homeopathy more, because at the very least that's only
distilled water that doesn't do anything. Would be pretty funny to see a
government supply of free homeopathic medicines. I imagine the placebo effect
would have a very real impact in reducing medical expenses nation-wide.

~~~
zitterbewegung
To get the placebo effect to work you just need sugar pills .So tic tacs would
work in this case.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Yeah but then you have issues with diabetics or children/infants who could
choke on the tic tac (which has a lot more sugar than the label leads you to
believe).

